# Molasses for NDG kid to give probiotics?



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 17, 2017)

I wanted to introduce some powder probiotics to my kids as they start to get small amounts of time browsing and getting some in the yard time.... I have one kid who is still getting 2 ounces twice a day of goat milk but the other is fully off milk. I was going to mix probiotics into Lenny's milk but I'm wondering if I can do molasses and probios for Carl?

Thoughts?

11 weeks old on Monday


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 17, 2017)

I should mention they have not had ANY treats outside of weeds put in their pen so far. I've been wary to add too many new foods.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2017)

2oz 2x day   why?

As far as probios are you talking daily? Is there a reason?
Healthy goats do not need probios daily. They need them when their gut is getting off kilter.
As far as molasses... NO. Why do you want to give molasses?
Reserve that for times when needed and NEVER - NEVER give molasses with a fever.


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 17, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> 2oz 2x day   why?
> 
> As far as probios are you talking daily? Is there a reason?
> Healthy goats do not need probios daily. They need them when their gut is getting off kilter.
> ...


Ahh thank you -- just trying to figure out what to put the Probios on to make Carl take it. I haven't given them any treats or anything.

I was thinking just for while they are being turned out into the yard for the first few times to try out new browse etc just to support their system while it gets new browse / grasses. More to help them along. 

Probably being a helicopter mom about it I know.


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 17, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> 2oz 2x day   why?
> 
> As far as probios are you talking daily? Is there a reason?
> Healthy goats do not need probios daily. They need them when their gut is getting off kilter.
> ...


In regards to the milk... I was told by a "local" goat lady to get milk back in his diet and then start to cut it out when he was not doing well after the move. She found that goats still getting milk older were healthier? I don't know.. ahh I am trying to figure out what I'm doing with a million opinions and personalities sharing what's best process and to be honest adding the milk back to his diet made a huge difference to the issues we were having post move. He still loves his milk time so instead of more frequent more milk I've just been giving him a morning and evening until I run out of this. When I was giving more and sending pics of the poops I was told by several he was getting overfed...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2017)

Did they have their CD&T vaccines?

Whenever we have to give probios we mix the powder in some water and drench them.
Are they eating hay? Do they get and goat feed?


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 17, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Did they have their CD&T vaccines?
> 
> Whenever we have to give probios we mix the powder in some water and drench them.
> Are they eating hay? Do they get and goat feed?


They did have their vaccines yup! 

I was hoping to make it an enjoyable process but Carl is probably just gonna be forced if I have to do it. Lenny is the one who had more stress upset from move etc so is more who I was concerned with as Carl seems to be a bit more tolerant system wise in every way (so far).

They are eating hay and no feed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2017)

So far this year we have had 25 bottle babies to raise...
Lamanchas, Mini Lamanchas, Nubians, and Nigerians... 
we still have more does due Aug/Sept

I can tell you this... when it comes to reducing bottles and taking them away the Nigies protest the most! 
Nigerians LOVE to eat... they have two loves
1. food
2. food

Moving goats as you have experienced ( I vaguely remember now) can be stressful.

Normally though when you stat taking bottles away there will be protest.
We start Nigerians out bottle feeding every 4 hours for the first few days then go to 4x day and then 3x day
at 6 weeks we go to 2x day  7weeks 1x day 8 weeks done!
The exceptions are for those that may have been itty bitty- usually one of the quads or quints may have an itty bitty so we keep them on longer.
The other breeds stay on for 3 -4 months and we schedule differently.

Nigies generally do get weaned by 8 weeks so they can be separated from mom and sisters so they don't breed them.

If you want to do 2oz twice a day go ahead... no harm. Or you can skip the morning bottle and go to 1x a day evening...
Either way they do holler because they think it is TIME for their bottle. 

How are the boys doing otherwise?
If you want to give "treats" give a few alfalfa pellets. Safe and good calcium.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 17, 2017)

Goats & chickens -- always act hungry from habit as they know you bring feed.  Bellies or craw full and they still run and holler.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 18, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> NEVER - NEVER give molasses with a fever.



Why not?


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 18, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> So far this year we have had 25 bottle babies to raise...
> Lamanchas, Mini Lamanchas, Nubians, and Nigerians...
> we still have more does due Aug/Sept
> 
> ...



For sure -- when we got him back on to getting milk at 9 weeks (when he came home) it seemed to clear up some dog poo style poops we were getting.. and turn them back to berries. after each milk feeding his belly seemed to be more stable? I don't know if that's just crazy talk. The "Goat Whisperer" here that I was directed to by a bunch of people (She actually lives in southern bc so it isn't someone close who could come out) had mentioned she will keep her babies on milk as long as she can supplementing as she finds they end up with stronger immune systems. Any substance to that claim do you think? He was the smallest in a quad. At this point I'm just trying to finish off the last 2L of goat milk bahaha

They seem to be doing good!! They are great little dudes -- super friendly! They get really spunky for kids which is adorable. They are loving their goat boat-- and they are desperate to get more time out and about in the yard now that they've had small tastes of freedom! They are going through more hay than I had expected lol -- I can't believe it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 18, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Why not?


It feeds the fever and makes it worse.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 18, 2017)

Interesting. I never feed molasses at all except for the grain but just curious. And if a goat had a fever I would most likely pull the grain too.


----------

